# Finished drawing. :)



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Heres my finished oil pastal drawing of Alexander.  Not amazing quality pic since I sent it with my phone but it's a pretty good drawing for me. xP


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ohhh pretty


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

if your ever bored feel free to draw any of my fish


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh okay.  I'm actually looking for some examples I could use to draw! Is there any fish in particular u'd like me to draw?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

:OOOOO ARGH! I'm sorry, I completely forgot to send you those pics!! When I saw this thread, it reminded me. -.- 

That's awesome!  Pastels are so much fun to work with.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you draw my betta? he's my avatar, and there's some more pics of him in my album named, "Sparky", but if you dont want to, then you dont have to. Thanks!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

you can ANY OF THEM but id like a sponge bob, louie, Agent 11


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure!  I'll try drawing both of them tonight and hopefully get pictures posted by tomorrow!

@BettaSlave lol that's allright!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Heres @Abbys betta fish Spongebob.  I will work on getting the others up too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice drawings!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

awww so pretty


----------

